# Imbastire una vite



## Tchoubi

Bonjour,

Je dois traduire "imbastire la vite", mais j'ai un doute sur le sens. Est-ce que le sens est "pré-serrer" ? 
Merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------



## matoupaschat

Tu aurais un peu plus de contexte ?


----------



## Oikeiosis

Construire/Remplir sa vie.


----------



## alfaalfa

Tchoubi said:


> "imbastire la vite"


La vita o le vite? Perché con questa vite 
 o con quest'altra  non ha molto senso.


----------



## Tchoubi

Désolée, je pensais que ma tentative "pré-serrer" indiquait le contexte !
Donc il s'agit de la vis de fixation, dans un contexte technique (montage...)
Merci !


----------



## matoupaschat

Quelle est la phrase dans laquelle est insérée l'expression en question ? Excuse l'insistance, mais je crois qu'on a bien besoin de tous les indices possibles...


----------



## Tchoubi

Alors, il s'agit d'une gamme de montage avec une liste des choses à faire. Prendre la pièce. Prendre la vis. Imbastire la vite. Plus loin, j'ai "imbastire la vite già presente sul fissaggio". Et j'ai également "imbastire i dadi".


----------



## matoupaschat

On dirait "monter les vis puis les écrous", mais c'est non garanti .

EDIT Je viens de trouver ceci dans Treccani:

*Imbastire*b. Nelle costruzioni meccaniche, montare provvisoriamente una costruzione.​


----------



## Tchoubi

Merci pour le lien.
Mi chiedo se basta inserire (monter) la vite o comminciare a serrarla...


----------

